

The Retro-Computing Society of Rhode Island - another
http://rcsri.org/

======
kev009
It's really cool to see that Cray J90 with the SparcStation 5 control
workstation and software.

I do a fair bit of retro computing, and assembling a fully operation platform
like that can take years of sleuthing.

Often disk drives are destroyed, which is somewhat understandable. But the
media kits are often binned before e-waste companies come to pick up the
hardware. So you're left with really interesting hardware and a hunt to make
it usable.

And the gray zone where people that do have it don't necessarily want to share
the bits because it's still copyrighted including the companies or current
rights holders that otherwise don't care.

Assuming you have base OS, it's then very hard to find COTS applications that
showcase the platform. SGI IRIX is one exception because there's a somewhat
large hobbyist following.

------
thirteenfingers
Website not responding at present (for me). Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eck8H7O...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eck8H7OF1jkJ:www.rcsri.org/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
bronson
Good find. There's some legit vintage hardware there.

------
jedberg
I can't tell if the webpage being down is the joke or if we killed site. Which
is too bad because I would be very down with some retro computing!

~~~
jasonjayr
I wouldn't be surprised if the bump of traffic killed it. IIRC they self host
the site, and their budget is pretty thin.

For years they hosted the Ocean State Free Net (Hi from as802!) on site on an
old Sun workstation. I need to visit again, last I visited they were servicing
a real Teletype (complete with bell!)

------
csixty4
Founded in 1994. How am I just now hearing about this? I'll have to head down
to the open house next month.

